# Help to choose a perfect 3d tv



## Ziya10 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have been planning for long to buy a 3D TV and started with surveying a few brands. I checked the Samsung 3D TV hands on at a demo and despite the headache I had while watching, the salesman was insistent saying “Sir ye TV aap book kar di jiye, It is best aap ke liye!” I left the showroom amused to check Sony and LG as well. The LG 3D TV had light glasses and didn’t make me feel dizzy ala Samsung and Sony. So would it be the right choice for purchase? I do not have any clue about 3D TV’s so any helpful advice is welcomed.


----------



## Minion (Sep 24, 2012)

Lg is using passive glases that is the reason why it is so light what size do you need and how much you want to spend?


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 26, 2012)

If you want a 3D TV then opt for LG, if you need a good LED TV(not 3D) then opt for Samsung or Sony( I would personally recommend Samsung in that case)


----------



## Sam22 (Sep 27, 2012)

As minion mentioned, you should have told the TV size you are looking for so that users can answers your query more accurately.
Coming to the difference in LG,Sony and Samsung.
The main difference comes in the glasses used by the brands. LG uses Passive glasses in their 3D TVs which are light weighted and are said to be flicker free as compared to active glasses used by Samsung and Sony which are bit bulky as they have batteries installed in them and also there is still some flicker in them(though they have been reduced too much as compared to previous use active glasses).


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Sep 28, 2012)

Your encounter with the Samsung salesman must have been a hell of an experience!  When it comes to 3D TV’s, I have always preferred the new generation passive 3D’s to active 3D’s. That is because it is a more realistic way of viewing 3D and similar to how you watch 3D in a theatre. The headaches you have faced while watching Samsung and Sony is down to their shutter-glass based active 3D technology, which is flawed with constant flickering and crosstalk. LG on the other hand, have designed their Cinema 3D range on FPR-based passive 3D which can be viewed through plain polarized glasses.


----------



## Ziya10 (Sep 28, 2012)

I have more couple of questions to ask here

May I know the mechanism of FPR technology you guys have talked about?
Have you ever tried passive 3d TV, is it true that they are flicker free, like you said above?
And battery is the only difference between Samsung, Sony and LG 3d glasses?

Thanks ahead to all for your participation!


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 28, 2012)

Ziya10 said:


> I have been planning for long to buy a 3D TV and started with surveying a few brands. I checked the Samsung 3D TV hands on at a demo and despite the headache I had while watching, the salesman was insistent saying “Sir ye TV aap book kar di jiye, It is best aap ke liye!” I left the showroom amused to check Sony and LG as well. The LG 3D TV had light glasses and didn’t make me feel dizzy ala Samsung and Sony. So would it be the right choice for purchase? I do not have any clue about 3D TV’s so any helpful advice is welcomed.


I suggest LG Passive 3D..

and if u cast a poll on this I m sure that max vote will go to Passive 3D


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 29, 2012)

> Have you ever tried passive 3d TV, is it true that they are flicker free, like you said above?


Yes, Passive 3D are flicker free or can say very less flickering is there which can be neglected.



> And battery is the only difference between Samsung, Sony and LG 3d glasses?


It is not only battery, both uses different technology.


----------



## LGWRGreg (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Ziya10, LG WRman Greg here, 

FPR, or film-type patterned retarder, is a unique 3D technology that LG World Record 3D TVs use. It creates the 3D effect by showing the left and right eyes the same image but at slightly different angles to generate the stereoscopic effect. The reason why the sales executives told you this type of 3D is comfortable is because it does not require battery charging and so is not as bulky as the active type. Plus, as the active 3D uses the shutter system which functions by rapidly alternating the images gone through the left and right eyes, potential flickering might occur and thus could cause eye strain. All in all, FPR 3D glasses are cheaper, lighter, easier to use, have brighter images and most importantly do not cause flickers. 

I hope this has been helpful to you. If you have any more questions feel free to ask or check out the official site for more info at 3D TVs: Discover 3D Televisions | LG India.

LG WRMan Greg out!


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Oct 29, 2012)

Since you have specifically mentioned "3D TV", I will assume 3D viewing is very important for you. In that case, go for a passive 3D TV - such as LG 3D TV. Reason - watching 3D for extended periods of time is easier on a passive 3D TV due to flicker free 3D glasses - as compared to active 3D.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 7, 2012)

Lalit Kishore said:


> Since you have specifically mentioned "3D TV", I will assume 3D viewing is very important for you. In that case, go for a passive 3D TV - such as LG 3D TV. Reason - watching 3D for extended periods of time is easier on a passive 3D TV due to flicker free 3D glasses - as compared to active 3D.



I would have to agree with this point.  Generally speaking, for extended 3D viewing, passive 3D is suggested.  However, keep in mind that you should still take a 5 minute rest every hour or so, regardless of whether you have active 3D or passive 3D.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Nov 19, 2012)

It has been quite a while since this question was originally asked. So what did you eventually buy - LG 3D TV, Sony or Samsung?


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Nov 20, 2012)

Choosing anything "perfect" is a tall order! LG 3D TV, Samsung, Sony - all have their own sets of advantages and disadvantages - you will not get everything you want in one single TV. That obviously does not mean that you need to buy more than one - you just need to assess what features you will need the most, and then choose a suitable model for you.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 20, 2012)

Seems OP is not interested in this thread anymore, as he never returned and replied.


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Nov 29, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Seems OP is not interested in this thread anymore, as he never returned and replied.



I think the same as well - basic forum courtesy demands that they come back and at least post about whether the hunt for  "perfect 3D TV" was successful or not. More so when a lot of forum participants spent valuable time in giving their views about the best 3D TV brands - LG 3D TV, Samsung, Sony etc. And of course, we also had LG WR Man Greg gracing us with his valuable suggestions - that alone deserves a reply!


----------



## LGWRGreg (Nov 29, 2012)

I heard my name.  Did someone say my name?

LG WRman Greg here!

Perhaps another post will incite the OP to respond!

LG WRman Greg, out!


----------



## Ziya10 (Nov 29, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Seems OP is not interested in this thread anymore, as he never returned and replied.



Nothing like that dude, I was just analyzing all the inputs from my fellow forum members and trying to judge which TV would be the best choice. And originally, my budget was just around the 70K mark but I have been able to bump it up to 90k now. A bit more surveys and forum opinions has bought it down to either Sony's excellent PQ or LG's overall consistency. Since I am still inclined towards passive 3D, I am worried that Sony's HX750 (that's the one I have singled out...) might not be right for me. I'll take my own sweet time to see if I'll stick to buying an LG or go for a Sony in the coming few weeks..  (The wakeup call is well appreciated my friend ;p)


----------



## Minion (Nov 30, 2012)

get a Sony hx850 its comming within your budget.and dont go for hx750.


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ziya10 said:


> Nothing like that dude, I was just analyzing all the inputs from my fellow forum members and trying to judge which TV would be the best choice. And originally, my budget was just around the 70K mark but I have been able to bump it up to 90k now. A bit more surveys and forum opinions has bought it down to either Sony's excellent PQ or LG's overall consistency. Since I am still inclined towards passive 3D, I am worried that Sony's HX750 (that's the one I have singled out...) might not be right for me. I'll take my own sweet time to see if I'll stick to buying an LG or go for a Sony in the coming few weeks..  (The wakeup call is well appreciated my friend ;p)



Good to find that I am not the only struggling to get a 3D TV.
Ziya 10, Have you demoed any model till date and what are the features you are looking for.


----------

